#ubuntu-it-meeting 2013-08-10
<rmpabm> in italiano
<rmpabm> vorrei capire dove sbagli nell'istallazione di ubuntu studio nel mio acer aspire E1-531 in win 8.
<rmpabm> mi da errore e in dual boot scelgo ubuntu, ma purtroppo si riavvia in win 8 soltanto.
<rmpabm> ubuntu in 64bit
<rmpabm> ubuntu studio 64bit
<rmpabm> ho provato, visto che in dos non si avvia il dvd, di installare ubuntu studio in win 8 con la finestra classica, ma al riavvio mi da errore visto la presenza del file di terze parti e cioè di ubuntu. Mi dice di scegliere se devo utilizzare il dual boot oppure di andare in dos ad aggiustare qualcosa.Ma quando scelgo ubuntu si riavvia e ricomincia a darmi gli stessi messaggi d'errore, quindi scelgo win 8 e cerco di reinstall
<rmpabm> una volta riavviato .exe mi dice che a riscontrato una precedente installazione di ubuntu, la cancello e all'avvio non ho più il messaggio d'errore e ritorna tutto come prima
<rmpabm> Non credo che avete fatto dei passi avanti in tema di installare con facilità ubuntu, ma cerco di aiutarvi a creare un file che possa far installare ubuntu su qualsiasi pc senza problemi.
<rmpabm> con questo sono tre i pc dove non riesco ad installare ubuntu e sinceramente vorrei capire il perché 
<rmpabm> dove sbaglio???
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-08-07
<ilovelinux> Buongiorno,
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2014-08-08
<drallone> buona sera a tutti, vorrei sapere come su fa a caricare i video su youtube con lubuntu
#ubuntu-it-meeting 2017-08-09
<pietroalbini> mapreri, o/
<mapreri> \o
<pietroalbini> aspettiamo janv e poi iniziamo
<mapreri> k
<mapreri> pietroalbini: fai te con meetingology ?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, ok
<mapreri> mi raccomando solo un #info o #link all'agenda a https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Riunioni/20170909
<mapreri> (all'inizio)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, arriva janv e faccio
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, o/
<Janvitus> ci sono
<pietroalbini> #startmeeting Riunione gruppo sistemisti
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Aug  9 21:21:09 2017 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<meetingology`> Meeting started Wed Aug  9 21:21:09 2017 UTC.  The chair is pietroalbini. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology`> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<pietroalbini> #chairs pietroalbini mapreri Janvitus 
<pietroalbini> #link https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Riunioni/20170909
 * pietroalbini <--> pietroalbini
<pietroalbini> doh
<mapreri> chairs al plurale funziona?  (io conosco solo il singolare)
<pietroalbini> #chair pietroalbini mapreri Janvitus 
<meetingology`> Current chairs: Janvitus mapreri pietroalbini
<meetingology> Current chairs: Janvitus mapreri pietroalbini
<pietroalbini> un attimo, ci sono due bot :/
<pietroalbini> comunque
<mapreri> redundancy? :D
 * pietroalbini <--> Pietro Albini
 * mapreri <-> Mattia Rizzolo
<Janvitus> gianvito cavasoli
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> #topic Avanzamento di magog da trusty a xenial
<mapreri> nothing happened yet, I believe?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, nope, ancora tutto da decidere
<mapreri> sapete se c'è qualcosa che qualcuno deve controllare prima di farlo?
<Janvitus> se non  sbaglio  ha php7
<pietroalbini> mapreri, allora, c'è da rifare il job upstart di chiedi (convertirlo a systemd), e non so se qualcosa si rompe con php7
<pietroalbini> però mi farebbe tanto piacere avere http2
<mapreri> job di chiedi... ?  che è?
<mapreri> roba del virtualenv o quello che hai fatto per l'ultimo update?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, gunicorn è avviato da upstart
<pietroalbini> (chiedi-gunicorn mi pare si chiami il job)
<mapreri> I see
<mapreri> va beh, penso che quello sia qualcosa che tu possa fare facilmente
<pietroalbini> mapreri, si certo, è per ricordarselo :P
<mapreri> Janvitus: il forum com'è preso con php7?  ISTR una nuova versione phpbb lo richiede?
<pietroalbini> #action pietro convertirà il job di chiedi a systemd
<meetingology`> ACTION: pietro convertirà il job di chiedi a systemd
<meetingology> ACTION: pietro convertirà il job di chiedi a systemd
<mapreri> pietroalbini: drupal?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, let me check
<mapreri> pietroalbini: e com'è che sta andando il nuovo sito?
<Janvitus> la versione attuale di phpbb non supporta il 7
<mapreri> ok, quindi quello è un blocker
<pietroalbini> mapreri, diciamo "quale nuovo sito?"...
<Janvitus> chi altro usa php?
<pietroalbini> purtroppo ho troppo backlog, prima preferisco concentrarmi qua su sys
<mapreri> solo forum e sito, afaik.
<Janvitus> il sito è un problema?
<mapreri> [11:27:32 PM] <mapreri> pietroalbini: drupal?
<mapreri> [11:27:41 PM] <pietroalbini> mapreri, let me check
<mapreri> Janvitus: ma mi ricordo di una nuova versione di phpbb che *richiede* php7.
<Janvitus> il forum basta aggiornarlo, ma c'è sempre il problema del tema, vedo se ha settembre riesco a starci dietro
<pietroalbini> mapreri, drupal va bene
<pietroalbini> mapreri, drupal 7 supporta php7
<mapreri> Janvitus: quindi se lo si aggiorna si rompe il tema, e quindi c'è lavoro da fare?
<Janvitus> no, il requisito minimo della nuova versione è phpbb 5.5 o 5.6
<Janvitus> ma supporta anche il 7
<Janvitus> si, rompe il tem
<Janvitus> a
<mapreri> ok, quindi direi che il forum è un blocker e va aggiornato prima di passare magog a xenial
<pietroalbini> #info passaggio bloccato dal forum, che non supporta xenial fino ad un suo update
<Janvitus> anzi, è 5.4
<Janvitus> php non phpbb eh
<Janvitus> ho scritto male sopra
<Janvitus> drupal?
<Janvitus> ok letto
<mapreri> drupal nella versione che abbiamo supporta php 7, stando a pietroalbini 
<mapreri> #info il sito (drupal) supporta php 7
<pietroalbini> https://www.drupal.org/docs/7/system-requirements/php#php_required
<pietroalbini> quindi direi che aspettiamo il sito no?
<pietroalbini> *forum
<Janvitus> si
<Janvitus> per forza
<pietroalbini> ok
<mapreri> ok, quindi il gruppo forum ci saprà dire quando possiamo proseguire, non è _così_ urgente.
<pietroalbini> #rejected in attesa del gruppo forum
<pietroalbini> #topic Valutare cosa fare per aggiornare e gestire roadhouse 
<pietroalbini> aka come estorcere un account root su quella macchina
<pietroalbini> mapreri, ?
<mapreri> allora, warp non mi ha più risposto...
<mapreri> qualche mese fa, son sincero
 * mapreri va a cercare l'email
<mapreri> 30 maggio l'ultimo ping privato che gli ho mandato.  La sua ultima risposta utile è di gennaio 27 (mi pare di aver inoltrato in ML).
<mapreri> la sua ultima risposta non utile è di marzo 24
<pietroalbini> mapreri, possiamo bypassarlo dando accesso al consiglio al pannello di top-ix?
<mapreri> per l'appunto
<mapreri> ma come farlo?
<Janvitus> chi ha acceso?
<mapreri> afaik solo lui ha mai avuto contatti con top-ix
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, lui e remix, ma il pannello farebbe comunque comodo
<Janvitus> solo lui ha accesso root a roadhouse?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, provare ad inviare una email da consiglio@?
<mapreri> pietroalbini: remix non ha accesso al pannello
<pietroalbini> mapreri, dicevo root alla macchina
<mapreri> root sono lui e remix
<Janvitus> e remix risponde?
<mapreri> penso, non ne son manco sicuro se ci siano altri
<mapreri> sì
<mapreri> via IRC, per lo meno
<mapreri> in #ubuntu-it-sistemisti se gli si scrive reagisce in maniera utile
<mapreri> #-sysadmin *
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, però il problema è anche il pannello, perché se per esempio la macchina si spegne non possiamo più accenderla afaik
<Janvitus> allora manda mail al consiglio (che siamo noi) e cerchiamo di mettere a posto
<mapreri> mi domando se a questo punto potrei provare a *chiamare* Andrea per cercare di mettergli un po' di ansia
<pietroalbini> mapreri, why not
<Janvitus> lassa sta
<mapreri> a marzo il consiglio era in CC
<Janvitus> se non ti ha risposto in tutto questo tempo, non ci perdere tempo
<mapreri> e anche febbraio
<mapreri> ultima email come tentativo e poi cerchiamo di contattare top-ix da soli?
<Janvitus> sono dell'avviso ceh se uno non risponde vuol dire che è tempo perso
<mapreri> mi rompe davvero scavalcarlo
<Janvitus> beh, ci hai provato
<Janvitus> quindi non sei in difetto
<mapreri> forse per ragioni "sentimentali" più che altro, per me Andrea ha fatto molto per farmi entrare in questo mondo :)
<mapreri> dai, un'ultima email e poi a settembre al più scriviamo direttamente a top-ix
<mapreri> inoltre, dovremmo scrivere a remix per farci entrare come root, per lo meno
<mapreri> nota: possono benissimo essere due cose separate
<Janvitus> ma su sto server che c'è? non me lo ricordo...
<mapreri> code, votantonio, wwwtest, …
<mapreri> penso basta per ora?
<pietroalbini> e preferirei buttarci su i backup di magog
<mapreri> inizialmente si pensava di spostare un sacco di cose lì, però poi canonical ci ha dato magog
<pietroalbini> che adesso non possiamo perché i due container a cui io e mapreri abbiamo accesso hanno l'hard disk limitato
<mapreri> pietroalbini: votantonio è su bromuro?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, yep
<mapreri> at any rate, per roadhouse avremmo bisogno di un grande aiuto da remix: ha fatto tutta lui la configurazione di lxc e del proxy..
<mapreri> (proxy che ora mi sfugge il nome, damn, troppo tardi)
<pietroalbini> varnish
<mapreri> quindi dovremmo inserirlo in qualunque discussione facciamo
<mapreri> thx
<mapreri> remix (Luca Lorenzetto no?) è iscritto alla ML, ma non ricordo una sua singola email
<pietroalbini> quindi, mapreri invia un'ultima mail poi agisce il consiglio?
<mapreri> qualcuno di voi due potrebbe iniziare un'email con qualcosa che ci porterà lì dentro ad avere root, coinvolgendo remix nel discorso?
<mapreri> pietroalbini: sì, per il lato top-ix sì
<pietroalbini> #action mapreri contatta warp10 per tentare di avere accesso a top-ix, altrimenti il consiglio prova a contattarli direttamente
<meetingology> ACTION: mapreri contatta warp10 per tentare di avere accesso a top-ix, altrimenti il consiglio prova a contattarli direttamente
<meetingology`> ACTION: mapreri contatta warp10 per tentare di avere accesso a top-ix, altrimenti il consiglio prova a contattarli direttamente
<pietroalbini> #action pietro domani invia una mail per avere accesso root a roadhouse
<meetingology> ACTION: pietro domani invia una mail per avere accesso root a roadhouse
<meetingology`> ACTION: pietro domani invia una mail per avere accesso root a roadhouse
<pietroalbini> direi che abbiamo finito su roadhouse?
<mapreri> ack
<Janvitus> si
<pietroalbini> #topic Verificare la situazione attuale dei backup 
<pietroalbini> allora
<pietroalbini> per prima cosa, non abbiamo backup all'infuori di magog, che la cosa mi preoccupa un tantino
<pietroalbini> appena otteniamo root su roadhouse li manderei incrociati tra i due server, quindi roadhouse che fa il backup su magog e viceversa
<pietroalbini> così abbiamo un minimo di ritondanza
<pietroalbini> thoughs?
<Janvitus> bisogna vedere quanto spazio c'è su RH
<mapreri> è la stessa cosa che ho pensato io mesi fa? :)
<pietroalbini> 20/30gb li avrà
<pietroalbini> mapreri, e secondo te mi ricordo? :P
<mapreri> se non ci fosse spazio si può sempre chiederne di più
<mapreri> insomma ci han dato un VPS, darci 20 GB extra dovrebbe essere un no-brainer per ogni sponsor che si rispetti
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, se ha poco spazio, in caso teniamo solo l'ultimo su roadhouse e i vecchi possono anche stare su magog
<pietroalbini> quello che mi interessa è avere almeno una copia aggiornata fuori dalla macchina
<pietroalbini> per i backup che ci sono effettivamente, c'è un backup giornaliero di tutti i database, ed uno dei file del wiki e del sito (non so del forum, Janvitus?)
<mapreri> i backup del db sono fatti da ogni singolo sito o c'è qualcosa che backuppa tutto il cluster?
<pietroalbini> mapreri, uno script che fa il backup di tutto il cluster
<mapreri> e poi te cosa pensavi di backuppare in roadhouse?  suppongo db e /srv e null'altro?  (per lo meno è quello che farei io in questa situazione)
<pietroalbini> poi, stavo rifacendo gli script per centralizzare tutto in un'unica chiamata
<pietroalbini> e mi sono dimenticato di continuarli :/
<mapreri> oppure full-system backup se ci fosse TBs di spazio :)
<pietroalbini> magari cerco di finirli soonish
<pietroalbini> mapreri, su roadhouse, dipende dai container (tanto non credo ci sia roba da backuppare direttamente sull'host)
<mapreri> pietroalbini: sorry, mi sono espresso male: intendo, cosa di magog vuoi backuppare verso roadhouse
<pietroalbini> mapreri, ah, ok
<pietroalbini> mapreri, i backup che stiamo facendo adesso, quindi cluster e file dei siti che ne hanno bisogno
<mapreri> k
<Janvitus> comunque, vediamo prima di recuperare rh e poi si vede sto punto
<mapreri> quindi....? :)  non son sicuro di cosa stiamo discutendo oltre ai sogni :)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, qua più che altro era per fare un recap della situazione
<mapreri> situazione: ogni sito fa più o meno quel che gli pare nel mettere i backup in posti a caso, e non sono salvati al di fuori dell'host
<pietroalbini> quindi, direi che proseguiamo?
<pietroalbini> magari provo a mettere tutti i backup di magog in un solo posto nei prossimi giorni
<pietroalbini> #action pietro raggruppa i backup dei vari siti di magog in un unico posto
<meetingology`> ACTION: pietro raggruppa i backup dei vari siti di magog in un unico posto
<meetingology> ACTION: pietro raggruppa i backup dei vari siti di magog in un unico posto
<mapreri> well, magari considera di pensare ad una struttara (che mi pare ne avessimo già parlato) e manda un'email prima
<mapreri> nel senso, prima di spostare tutto
<Janvitus> appunto
<mapreri> che non sarebbe male dopo salvarlo da qualche parte nel wiki sezione "il posto in cui trovare backup se mai ne avessi bisogno" :)
<Janvitus> è inutile spostare tutto se prima non sappiamo se pèossiamo o meno salvarli su rh...
<pietroalbini> mapreri, ovvio anche la pagina wiki
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, ma avere tutti i backup in un'unica directory è meglio che averli sparpagliati nel filesystem, imo
<pietroalbini> #link http://code.ubuntu-it.org/ubuntu-it-sistemisti/bugs/issues/18
<Janvitus> forse, ma è stato per anni così, mo per qualche mese in più o meno..
<mapreri> right, mi ricordavo di aver visto qualcosa
<Janvitus> anzi, solo in più lool
<pietroalbini> comunque ok, mando una mail prima di modificare tutto
<pietroalbini> #action pietro manda una mail con la proposta di organizzazione per i backup
<meetingology`> ACTION: pietro manda una mail con la proposta di organizzazione per i backup
<meetingology> ACTION: pietro manda una mail con la proposta di organizzazione per i backup
<pietroalbini> next?
<mapreri> yes please
 * mapreri si domanda se avremmo doppi log con il doppio bot :3
<pietroalbini> mapreri, stavamo parlando di backup? :P
<pietroalbini> #topic Valutare se utilizzare i webhook al posto di un cronjob per aggiornare i siti web 
<pietroalbini> bello, aspettiamo che janv si riprenda
<mapreri> cosa ci guadagnamo a parte qualche richiesta HTTP in meno fatta dai cronjob a launchpad/code.uit.o?
<pietroalbini> allora, attualmente la situazione dei deploy è un casino assurdo
<mapreri> inoltre, io con le robe push ho sempre paura di stalli in casi come "pusho ma magog è già in questo momento quindi il mio commit si perde fino al prossimo commit" etc
<mapreri> quindi al più lo abbinerei sempre ad una roba pull in ogni caso
<pietroalbini> alcuni siti non hanno il deploy automatico per niente (chiedi -- ricordate la diatriba con canonical?) e ti tocca loggare ed eseguire a mano gli script, gli altri hanno i cronjob ad ore diverse
<pietroalbini> e questo è fatto dagli account degli utenti, quindi l'onnipresente leo per tutto web e giuseppeterrasi per chiedi
<pietroalbini> inoltre, è un po palloso dover aspettare perchè le modifiche vadano online, tanto che a volte quando pusho loggo sul server ed eseguo il cron a mano
<pietroalbini> quello che volevo proporre è fare il deploy di tutto con i webhook, in modo da sistemare il casino ed avere il deploy quasi istantaneo, che non è malaccio
<pietroalbini> \o/
<pietroalbini> che ne direste voi?
<mapreri> certo, quindi quello di cui abbiamo bisogno è prima unificazione degli script e dei cronjob che fanno deploy, e poi magari setuppare qualcosa che faccia da end point per webhook
<mapreri> il fatto che i vari file dei vari servizi siano owned da diversi utenti non è nenache quella una cosa carina, imho
<pietroalbini> mapreri, yep
<pietroalbini> mapreri, che poi sono utenti tipo "leo" e "giuseppeterrasi"
<pietroalbini> mapreri, per l'endpoint, io mi sono costruito il mio tool, quindi se non vogliamo qualcosa di hacky potremmo usare quello
<pietroalbini> https://github.com/pietroalbini/fisher
<mapreri> aye, lo ricordo
<mapreri> ma è davvero step 2
<mapreri> prima serve una canonizzazione del deployment dei vari servizi e degli update
<pietroalbini> che si, sarebbe una cosa molto bella da fare
<pietroalbini> #action dare una sistemata al casino che è il deploy della roba
<meetingology> ACTION: dare una sistemata al casino che è il deploy della roba
<meetingology`> ACTION: dare una sistemata al casino che è il deploy della roba
<mapreri> direi di fermarci qui per ora e pensarci in futuro per il resto
<pietroalbini> ok
<pietroalbini> #info valutare i webhook in futuro
<pietroalbini> and, finally
<pietroalbini> #topic Prendere una decisione per l'SSL su *.ubuntu.it 
<pietroalbini> #link http://liste.ubuntu-it.org/cgi-bin/mailman/private/gruppo-sistemisti/2017-July/000464.html
<mapreri> joy²
<pietroalbini> allora
<mapreri> condorcet: 2 > 31
<pietroalbini> - Facciamo tutto a mano, inviando il CSR e installando il certificato
<pietroalbini> - Creiamo un account SSH a Canonical con una directory in cui piazzare i certificati, il CSR generato da uno script ed autorizziamo in sudo ad eseguire apachectl graceful
<pietroalbini> - Lasciamo terminare l'SSL a loro, puntando i domini su una loro macchina che fa il proxy in chiaro a magog
<pietroalbini> pigrizia portami via
<pietroalbini> per me la 2 e la 3 sono indifferenti, però come scritto in mailing list eviterei come la peste la 1 per evitare situazioni critiche se non c'è nessuno
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, ?
<mapreri> in qualche modo mi lascia perplesso far terminare SSL a loro, soprattutto quando si tratta di soli redirect
<Janvitus> anche perché mica è detto che lo facciano..
<mapreri> mi sto immaginando uno di canonical che va guardarsi che diamine c'è dietro a tutti i *.ubuntu.it e non vede nulla
<pietroalbini> quindi? 2?
<Janvitus> secondo me 1
<Janvitus> alla fine siamo 3
<Janvitus> se qualcun non c'è avvisa
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, quanti hanno avvisato che scomparivano dal gruppo anni fa? e quanti siamo rimasti per un bel periodo?
<Janvitus> beh, ho fiducia nella vostra temerarietà lol
<Janvitus> la 2 non è detto accettino, e la 3 non abbiamo garanzie lo facciano
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, ma chiedere non costa nulla
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, e toglieremmo una possibile failure
<Janvitus> e quindi di cosa stiamo parlando?
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, di cosa chiedergli nel ticket
<Janvitus> se non abbiamo tutti gli elementi per decidere è un po' inutile discuterne
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, se preferiamo già la 1 non gli si chiede niente, gli si manda il csr domani e bona
<mapreri> giusto una nota, letsencrypt stava fallendo i rinnovi la settimana scorsa per qualche timeout che non ho compreso - ho fatto i rinnovi a mano e messo il cronjob in @weekly (ma dietro chronic, così non spamma)
<pietroalbini> Janvitus, ma io almeno proverei a chiedere se gli va bene la 2, che ci toglieremmo del lavoro e soprattutto un potenziale downtime se non c'è nessuno
<Janvitus> per me tutte e 3 mi cambia poco
<pietroalbini> so? inviamo una mail chiedendo se gli va bene la 2?
<mapreri> yes please
<mapreri> e poi andiamo con la 1?
<Janvitus> ok
<pietroalbini> mapreri, beh, se rigettano la 2 credo sia l'unica opzione...
<pietroalbini> #accepted Creiamo un account SSH a Canonical con una directory in cui piazzare i certificati, il CSR generato da uno script ed autorizziamo in sudo ad eseguire apachectl graceful
<mapreri> at any rate, abbiamo bisogno di crearci qualcosa che controlli costantemente lo stato di quei certificati e cominci a rompere le palle per rinnovarli almeno 2 mesi prima
<pietroalbini> #action inviare una mail chiedendo a canonical se va bene l'opzione
<meetingology> ACTION: inviare una mail chiedendo a canonical se va bene l'opzione
<meetingology`> ACTION: inviare una mail chiedendo a canonical se va bene l'opzione
<pietroalbini> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Aug  9 22:31:34 2017 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2017/ubuntu-it-meeting.2017-08-09-21.21.moin.txt
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Wed Aug  9 22:31:34 2017 UTC.  
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-it-meeting/2017/ubuntu-it-meeting.2017-08-09-21.21.moin.txt
<mapreri> whoa
<pietroalbini> \o/
<mapreri> endmeeting prima di congratularci a vicenda per il meeting
 * mapreri mette il broncio
<pietroalbini> mapreri, sono stanco :P=
<mapreri> :D
<pietroalbini> e non so manco più scrivere
<pietroalbini> lol
 * mapreri da altro lavoro a pietroalbini:
<mapreri> pietroalbini: puoi mettere in https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoSistemisti/Riunioni/20170909 i minutes e link ai log?  e mandare i primi via email alla ML? :)
<pietroalbini> mapreri, sure
<mapreri> \o/
<mapreri> very well
<mapreri> Janvitus, pietroalbini: buona notte o/
<pietroalbini> o/
<Janvitus> o vado a mangiare, che ancora non l'ho fatto, notte
<mapreri> mangiare a mezzanotte passata?
<mapreri> *hugs*
<Janvitus> eh
